# The Big 09 UKW turning comp : submissions only



## big soft moose (26 Apr 2009)

This is the thread on which to put your submissions.

remember to put

a) what category you are entering (beginner, intermediate, advanced or pens)

b) a max of 3 pics showing your item

c) a max of 250 words about the project (name of the piece if any, wood type, any special techniques and whatever else you think we ought to know.)

Please note to make the judges life easier *this thread is for submissions only* *- we will ask the mods to remove anything else.* If you want to comment on or talk about someones entry do it on the other competition thread, use their WIP thread, or start a new one


----------



## THOMASB (10 May 2009)

Category= Intermediate Pens.
An Americana Ink-Ball Pen in Acrylic (Cobalt Blue), after roughing-out, finished turning with the Micro Spindlemaster, sanded with Micro-Mesh, finished with Brasso, two coats, Ren Wax two coats.


----------



## Paul.J (14 May 2009)

This is my entry for the competition. *Itermediate catagory* 
Not sure how to describe it but i think a winged bowl Laburnum crotch is what they are called :? 
This piece was inspired by *DuncanH's* two pieces of Laburnum crotch when i first saw them.
So i sorted meself a suitable piece out,cut it length ways down the middle so i had two halves to try.
The first one turned into a bowl somehow, :roll: but this was my second attempt,and am pleased with it  
It was first held by a Worm screw to flatten and shape the underside off and make a dovetail hold.
Then it was turned round,held by the DT and the inner was shaped.
The wood shape is how it was cut on the bandsaw,and the splits were in the wood to start.
It is sanded down to 320 and finished with Danish Oil.
It is 200mm x 250mm x 50mm.
If the judges would like any other piccys please let me know.


----------



## PeterBassett (15 May 2009)

*Beginner Category*
*Ash Bowl*

I started a "woodworking and wood turning" course at our local college and this is the first piece i did on the lathe. 

Its ash, 5 1/2" in diameter, finished to 400 grit and then three coats of danish oil. 






I might add another couple of pictures later.

Pete


----------



## shedhead (17 May 2009)

A Chrome Sierra Twist Pen in Olivewood.
Sanded using Micro-Mesh, Finished with Boiled Linseed Oil & CA glue.
I gave this 20 coats in total. Sanding every 5 coats with 12000 grit MM. Then i applied 2 coats of Ren Wax.


----------



## Bodrighy (21 May 2009)

OK, here's mine. I guess I'm intermediate. 




 

 



*Materials*

Laburnum with ebonized hawthorn finials and natural pedestal. Globe is 6" dia. (Lat) 5" dia (long). Finials are 3" long and identical (honest). Pedestal is also 3" . Thickness iof globe is 8mm 

*Method*

Globe was rough turned inside and out and then I stood back and watched as it split all over the place while I watched it. Nearly threw it out but as I was trying to emulate an old fashioned world globe i thought that by filling the cracks it might represent the lines of longitude. I cleaned them out and used the sawdust from the inside mixed with PVA to make sure I filled them thoroughly then left for 24 hours to dry. When dry I shaped inside and out with spindle gouges and finished by sanding to 400 then finally with 1200 wet & dry as this gives a sheen without need for polish. 

Finials were ebonised with shoe polish because when polished with wax some of the colour comes off leaving a natural looking dark finish and I didn't want it jet black. They are both glued in place

The pedestal is left natural as it seemed more appropriate and the globe rests on it so it can be repositioned.

Comments & critique (in other thread of course) welcome

Pete


----------



## johnny.t. (10 Jun 2009)

My entry for the *intermediate* section of the competition. 

The piece is a rectangular 'winged' bowl made from Santos Mahogany. 
The idea for the design is to capture the moment that a droplet breaks the surface of water. This idea gives the shape of the bowl part and the two outer rings radiating from the impact.
The dimensions are 9 1/2" long x 5 1/2" wide and 2 1/2" in height. It is sanded down to 600 grit, with a coat of cellulose sanding sealer and finally buffed with wax.
The underside was turned and finished first using a screw chuck, forming a tenon on the base to fit my chuck.The top was then turned and finished before reversing once more to remove the tenon and finish the base.Both sides of the rectangular part were checked throughout turning with a straight edge.


----------



## NikNak (22 Jun 2009)

.


This is my entry to the competition.....



*Category... Beginner*

*Lightly Spalted Beech Box with screw top*

Title... *Ring* or *Pill box*.
But was actually made as a gift for a young lady at work who is leaving soon to have her first baby... so it could also be *Baby's First Tooth Box*.


Approx dimensions are:-

40mm high overall
30mm external dia
26mm internal dia


The brass screw thread insert was purchased from Turners Retreat.


The whole item was turned using my 'Beginner's Set of Turning Tools' (set 67H) from Robert Sorby.... as they are _the only_ turning tools i have at the moment.


Sanded to 400 grit before it was given 4 coats of sanding sealer (allowing each to dry before de-nibbing) then given a light coat of 'natural' Briwax.


----------



## Dave H (28 Jun 2009)

This is my first picture posting to the Forum so I hope all turns out well. Please let me know if I have done something wrong.

This is my entry. Don't really know how to describe my level of ability so will opt for Intermediate.

The item is a "Spinning Top" turned using Zebrano and Boxwood. It is about 4 inches tall by about 2.5 inches wide.

The idea was for a free standing spinning top and its ability to work depends on a "ball & socket" joint. The top contains a "socket" in Boxwood into which the "ball" on the top of the stem pops. When connected it is possible to lift the whole unit by the top "finial" to move it to another location.

The idea for the joint came from a demo I saw by Bob Chapman on making Singapore Balls. 





Spinning Top (at rest)





Spinning Top (in action)





Spinning Top (construction)

Dave


----------



## The Shark (2 Jul 2009)

Hi Guys,
Please find attached my submission for the *PEN* category.

It is a Turner's Retreat 7mm standard pen kit, coupled with an African Blackwood pen blank that has been roughed down to size then finished with:
Abranet 120,180,240,320,400,600
followed by
Chestnut cellulose sanding sealer mixed 50/50 with cellulose thinners (1 coat)
followed by
Chestnut friction polish (1 coat)
followed by
Carnauba stick wax (1 coat)

This is my 4th ever pen, and the love of my life was impressed so that is good enough for me!!






[/url][/img]




[/url][/img]

Cheers,

Malc


----------



## Gitface (18 Jul 2009)

Hi All 

*category:* beginner 

*Item:* jewelry Box 






The box is made from a green piece of poplar sanded to 400 grit after a few days this was then sanded by hand with 600 grit as I've found that the grain stands back up with poplar as it dries. Opening was also sanded to allow for the lid to sit snug after warping from drying. 4 coats of danish oil applied with a light sanding with 600 grit in between each coat. 

The foot was formed, then with my 2mm parting tool I formed the flat bit in between the foot and bowl. 

Lid wa glued up and a scrap spigot from a previous project glued on while a spigot was formed on the underside. this was then reversed and the top formed. Once done another piece of oak was glued on, and the finial formed. Sanded to 400 grit and wax applied and buffed. 

Cheers. 

Mark..................


----------



## Turn It In (22 Jul 2009)

Hi All,
This is my entry for the competition.

Intermediate Section

The bowl is 7 inches wide and 1.5 inches deep.
Material Elm with a little burr.
Sanded to 400 grit, 1 coat of cellulose sanding sealer and finished with Woodwax 22.
















Best regards,
Ian[/b]


----------



## Boothie14 (25 Jul 2009)

Here is a bowl I am entering-
















Its made from rose zebrano,nice grain.
Beginners category


----------



## Boothie14 (25 Jul 2009)

Sorry forgot to add details for my entry(above).It was made from rose zebrano.Shaped with bowl gouge and scrapers-I turned the edge thin(nerveracking),then sanded to 400 grit.I then finished with sanding sealer,the beeswax and carnauba wax.I then buffed,and wa la!


----------



## keithkarl2007 (28 Jul 2009)

CATEGORY: PENS

Snakeskin Sierra

Python snakeskin on a Black Titanium and Platinum Sierra, wet sanded with micro-mesh up to 12,000


----------



## miles_hot (28 Jul 2009)

keithkarl2007":3tqvtfvq said:


> CATEGORY: PENS
> 
> Snakeskin Sierra
> 
> Python snakeskin on a Black Titanium and Platinum Sierra, wet sanded with micro-mesh up to 12,000


to get you out of the spam trap


----------



## CHJ (1 Aug 2009)

______
________*My submission to the Intermediate mix, seen before on the forum but a piece I particularly enjoyed completing.*
__________Click on images for larger view.
______
________

__


______
_______________Cherry and Irish Bog Oak, Base 180mm X 95m

Project Brief:
Something distinctive to display a piece of Irish Bog Oak.

Process:
Picked the home dried Cherry to give contrast but with enough warmth to compliment the Grey-Black of the Oak.

The Oak had structure discontinuities, not visible as splits but weak enough to allow delamination by hand. Noticed during blank preparation, treated with CA before and during turning.

Oak trued, lid partially formed and parted off.

Remainder hollowed, turned externally forming bowl down to small spigot with outer rim lip undercut to ensure close contact with base, reversed in Cole Jaws to finish dome.

Lid re-mounted for sizing to fit and finishing.

Pondered approach to the base for a while, I have a natural aversion to turning anything resembling a propeller and decided to turn a complete domed bowl.

Dovetail tenoned with extended shank for increased room turning rear and checking thickness.

Remounted in Cole Jaws, tenon removed and hole bored for a push fit of the bowl.

Trimmed to width on bandsaw using a sledge with central pillar for central location of hole and provide clamping, the sawn edges were finished on a disc sander.

Finish (Wipe on Melamine and Woodwax22) applied at each completed phase.


----------



## Jenx (2 Aug 2009)

My Submission : *Bandstand Clock*
Wood : *Cherry*
Category : *Intermediate * (slightly ambitiously ! )

*Design Concept* : To create something specifically for the competition, & to incorporate both faceplate and spindle work - and to try an include repetition turning, and a degree of measuring precision. I also wanted to use the piece I would enter, to try and push my abilities a bit beyond where they perhaps are in reality ! 
*Finish * : Blended Carnauba & Beeswax on Faceplate Elements &
Friction Polish on the spindle components.
_Clock Insert is 80mm Dia O.D. to give an idea of scale._







_Click for larger images_

Thank you - and best of luck to everyone who enters... great idea and excellent fun


----------



## pete honeyman (5 Aug 2009)

Here we go then, my entry for the intermediate category.

This is a pair of yew bowls/platters showing continuous grain, and intended to be as identical as I could make them given the vagaries of the wood. They are each 11" square and the overall depth is about an inch. 

They were started on a faceplate (short screws!) to turn the back, then chucked using the recess to finish the front. Sanded to 800 and finished with lemon oil. They are slightly less than 1/8" thick at the edges, about 1/4 " at the centre. 

I realise they are technically two bowls, but I won't be separating them, I see them as one item.














Larger versions are available on my flickr page

Pete H


----------



## greggy (6 Aug 2009)

hiya guys, here is my entry in the pen catagory,
its a black titanium/rhodium sierra twist.
the body is african blackwood and the fish are individualy cut from bethlehem olive wood and a ca/blo finish. thanks for looking


----------



## Anonymous (9 Aug 2009)

Here's my entry to the beginners. A piece of sycamore turned from green. Hollowed with a Hamlet little brother. Finished with sanding sealer then a couple of coats of wax. 11 inches tall.


----------



## bracky1 (13 Aug 2009)

This is my entry for the pens in alternative materials category.
It is my 18th pen and my first high end kit
I used a polyester resin blank for this kit as I had no timber blanks large enough (I didn't realise how large they were compared to a slimline)
It was wet sanded with wet and dry paper to 1200 grit and a final polish with brasso.
It's not easy to get good photos and not helped by losing my tripod


----------



## Jonzjob (14 Aug 2009)

For the intermediat catogory.
A mahogony and French box cake stand with threaded upright. 






Some detail of the construction and wooden threads.






The blanks were first mounted on a screw chuck for the under sides to be turned. A recess for the Axminster expanding chuck turned too. Mounted on the expanding chuck the upper side was turned. Finished with very well worn 'J' cloth 120 grit and grey plastic finishing wool. Then 3 coats of Danish oil and the shine scrubbed off with the finishing wool. The box is finished with Liberon wax.

Lower platter is 12" diameter, upper is 8 1/2" and it's 10" high.


----------



## Roy_H (15 Aug 2009)

Here goes:

Category: Beginner














This is my first attempt at turning an 'irregular' piece. Final size 12.5cm, wood cut from a piece of sweet chestnut that I'd saved for many years. 
CA used to stabilise the bark inclusion, finished with sealer and woodwax.


----------



## wincho84 (15 Aug 2009)

Beginner

Olive ash bowl with a mahogany handle. 

Turned in two pieces. Fistly the bowl, roughed out shape on a screw chuck, then spigot turned and place in supernova chuck. bowl hollowed out sanded from 240grit to 1200grit one coat of carnauba wax & buffed to a shine. Reversed chucked and spigot turned away. 

Handled turned between centers, for most of the shaping, spigot turned and placed in chuck to shape handle top. Then sanded and treated the same as the bowl. 

Both pieces glued together with one small screw just for my piece of mind :?


----------



## loz (15 Aug 2009)

Beginner

Standard Lamp in Ash. Down to 600 then 2 coats danish oil with 24 hours between.

14 inches hight, base 5 inch dia.

All turning completed, just needs wiring, but needed to get pics up today.

Loz


----------



## mrs. sliver (16 Aug 2009)

Better late than never! 

For intermediate category.






No idea what wood it is, we rescued it from a wood tip. possible it was Horse chestnut as some were coming down nearby. Rim and foot dyed bit of recycled Ash. 16cm tall (6inch) 21cm across (8inch)
finished with 22 wax.


----------



## wizer (16 Aug 2009)

Well, here's my entry to the *beginner *category. I started this on Saturday 15th August and finished it today (16th) at 7pm. :shock: It is all turned from Fig. Coloured with black spirit dye and finished with renaissance wax. The flame finial was first turned to a cone then carved with rasps, files and then lots and lots of sanding. The body has been fully turned, using a jam chuck to finish the bottom. The lid is also hollowed inside and the finial is glued into a small mortice. The fit of the lid is a light suction action.


----------



## DaveL (16 Aug 2009)

Well I made the first one and it was to order so this one is for me.
Made from Padouk again as I have a good stock of it and it does look smart waxed.
The top is 3¼" diameter while the handle is 5" long. I roughed the handle between centres, I drilled a ½" hole in the top and friction holds it on. The whole lot was then mounted between centres again.
I used a spindle gouge on the handle, bowl gouge for the top, hollowing the under side, final shape with a round nose scraper.
I used Wood Wax 22 rubbed on with fine webbrax and burnished with a hand brush.














Oh and I am a beginner.


----------



## BMac (17 Aug 2009)

This is a lidded box made from a 30-35 year old piece of firewood I found in a friends shed. I had never made a lidded box until this one so there was a steep learning curve.

I am entering this in the *Beginner* section. I have had a lathe for a couple of years but health issues restrict my turning activities so in real terms I have only a few months experience.

Size 4" x 3.5". Sanded to 500 and finished with sanding sealer and paste wax.

Brendan


----------



## duncanh (17 Aug 2009)

Unfortunately I've been without my lathe for 6 or 7 weeks and since then my health hasn't been great so I'm afraid my plans for something new have failed  I'm submitting something that I've posted before but I've taken some new photos which better match the true colour ...

Category: Advanced



 

 


_click photos for larger versions_

Species: 
Burr Poplar

Dimensions: 
19cm widest diameter x 95cm high
3cm centre hole
~5mm wall thickness throughout (or as best as I can measure with this shape!)

Finish: 
Chestnut Finishing Oil burnished with a drill mounted brush


Hollowed using Munro tool with original cutter plus additional, home-made extension head, tooth-pick style cutter and Sorby cutter.
Sanded inside using home-made sanding head for the Munro tool.


Duncan
(I'll try to post photos of my failed efforts at something new when they're ready)


----------



## jpt (17 Aug 2009)

Category Advanced

Spalted Beech Fruit Bowl 14 2/1" X4 1/2"

This is from a very soft pices of wood that would usually have been fire wood but as it was the only piece of Ash I have seen like this I had a go.

Very sharp tools to get the shape and then carefully sanded to 600grit, Then soaked in super glue and left to dry for a week and then sanded to 1200.

This process was repeated another 4 times over a few months until all the soft spots had hardened then reversed turned and the same process for the base.

Once all completted it was then finished with woodwax 22.














john


----------



## big soft moose (17 Aug 2009)

Thank you to all entrants and the competition entry deadline has now passed and no more entries can be accepted.

We hope to annouce the judges decision by the end of the month


----------



## Jonzjob (17 Aug 2009)

EEEhhhh by gum, in't it exciting!!

There are some cracking pieces in that lot! Well done lads and Vale!!


----------



## Noel (17 Aug 2009)

As mentioned there some excellent entries for the competition. Deadline for submissions has now passed and I've been asked to close this thread.


----------

